# Auto Cross Gril



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

Looking to buy some auto cross gril's any one selling?


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

Before you buy, either from a private seller or a dealer, you might want to ask for a close up picture of the "GTO" emblem on the front driver's side grille. I ordered mine from a dealer, but have not put them on the car yet because of the substandard painting of the "GTO" emblem. The edges of the tops of the letters show worn paint and the sidewalls of the lettering (where they rise from the gray plastic grille) is inconsistently painted. Just an FYI. Good luck!

DC


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DamienChaos said:


> Before you buy, either from a private seller or a dealer, you might want to ask for a close up picture of the "GTO" emblem on the front driver's side grille. I ordered mine from a dealer, but have not put them on the car yet because of the substandard painting of the "GTO" emblem. The edges of the tops of the letters show worn paint and the sidewalls of the lettering (where they rise from the gray plastic grille) is inconsistently painted. Just an FYI. Good luck!
> 
> DC


*I've had mine on nearly 18 months from new and still looks new. This item should be under warranty, have you tried taking it back?*


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *have you tried taking it back?*


Ordered from an Internet dealer. Apparently it's not an uncommon issue, so feedback on another forum led me to believe it wasn't worth the trouble/money of sending it back. Odds are I'll just get some Testers' model paint and fix it myself eventually.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DamienChaos said:


> Ordered from an Internet dealer. Apparently it's not an uncommon issue, so feedback on another forum led me to believe it wasn't worth the trouble/money of sending it back. Odds are I'll just get some Testers' model paint and fix it myself eventually.



*Yes, but regardless of where you purchased it, it is a GM part, and under warranty. You may want to at least call a local dealer and show them, if they are willing to exchange it then you can get another one. It would be worth a try. I'd give it a shot.*


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Yes, but regardless of where you purchased it, it is a GM part, and under warranty.*


Hmm...I hadn't thought of that, bro. You're right, it is worth a shot. I'll give the local dealer a call and see what's up. Thanks for the input!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DamienChaos said:


> Hmm...I hadn't thought of that, bro. You're right, it is worth a shot. I'll give the local dealer a call and see what's up. Thanks for the input!



:cheers


----------

